# Very Beautiful footage of the Cumbres & Toltec taken from a Quadcopter



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

See, my flying toys are worth something in this hobby lol
Dwight Ennis has this very copter! 



2 of my personally made video with equipment I have:
Pecan Patch FPV Meet
Trip to the clouds
I just need to get around some 1:1 equipment!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The video didn't show but I think this is the video.......very nice!! 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/fWedSayZ64A 
Now the video is showing up......???


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice videos 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally fixed it: 
the 90 seconds between posts thing... meh lol


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice video. Excellent control of the aerial photography.

IMHO, real train sounds on the sound track would be better. Probably not easy to get the real live audio.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Superb! 

Andrew


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic, Andrew.... What the advancement in technology has done!!!!!!! 

Magnificent.....





































And how much more to come....


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I really enjoyed that









Thanks

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful and the music had a big screen quality, rather than banjo vids... 
Some real sound over lay would be nice, but for a new and growing media this is great! 

One of my nephews documents extreme sports with a variety of platforms. He started with R/C trucks videoing BMX and it grew. 
It's getting better all the time... 

Thanks, 
John


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew, I take it you were aboard the train--what is the range of your controller, and what happens if you exceed that range? 

Larry


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. The C&T is on my list to ride next year.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This video was taken by someone in the quadcopter forums, I was just stating I have similar equipment.

Depends on how you build your flying machine,
If you go beyond your range some drop out of the sky like bricks, others (like this one) will fly back to you. They have GPS's built into them so they know where home is.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 02 Aug 2013 01:02 PM 
This video was taken by someone in the quadcopter forums, I was just stating I have similar equipment.

Depends on how you build your flying machine,
If you go beyond your range some drop out of the sky like bricks, others (like this one) will fly back to you. They have GPS's built into them so they know where home is. 
According to the posts on the Narrow Gauge Discussion group, the man who filmed this is DL Fitch, a professional film maker living in New Mexico. He also works in CGI. I have also heard that he will be teaming up with the C&T to do some shots for their commercials. Outstanding video!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL video .
Somebodys video has made it all look like a finescale outdoor model train layout .
Great flying and video work and editing , and the subject as well .
Somebody has created a outstanding video and thanks for shareing the joy .


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Larry Green on 02 Aug 2013 10:32 AM 
Hi Andrew, I take it you were aboard the train--what is the range of your controller, and what happens if you exceed that range? 

Larry The guy who did video chased the train by car to each location as the train was slow enough to do so. 

Andrew


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, that was super. Can you tell us more about this flying machine and the video camera used?
Thanks
Dale


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent! Super Job! i included a link to a Photo/video website which is an airborne experimental site! ihttp://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1948805


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

Is this the copter that sells for about 700.00 and Go Pro camera. That is some great video.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

A beautiful piece of film, Andrew. All the shots are terrific and the music works. Lots of work there.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

The quadcopter in the train video is a DJI Phantom that goes for around $700 (then you add the $300 gopro) - he also has a gimble system to keep the camera really steady - a lot of my machines - I fly from the video camera in real time. I have my HAM license to use certain frequencies to do this. 

The ones I fly are mostly scratch built/soldiered - I was testing the new keychain "mobius action cam" out - it goes for around $70 on ebay (made by the old keychain camera guys - prob deserves a thread to itself lol)

I was just flying up and down the block for fun (this is my nanoquad, its only 8" X 8" - very small) - I was going slow to keep it out of the trees, its a bit twitchy


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy

How would the Mobius work with the above Quadcopter. 70.00 and videos look pretty good.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Its just velcroed to the bottom of the copter, it can be placed anywhere.

The big thread about it:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1904559


on the second post is where u can get it if your interested, I bought it from the us vendor on ebay: novotm


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By afinegan on 06 Aug 2013 07:13 PM 
Its just velcroed to the bottom of the copter, it can be placed anywhere.

The big thread about it:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1904559


on the second post is where u can get it if your interested, I bought it from the us vendor on ebay: novotm 

Andy

Got one but would like to know where to get the USB Universal cable suggested in the post. That is the A/v cable,


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a standard usb to mini usb cable - I don't remember if mine came with one. 


I was VERY impressed with the video's it took


----------

